# Coming to Dubai



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm coming to Dubai in May for 5 days R & R and am looking for some suggestions on where the best (not too expensive) bars and restaurants are which may be suitable for a single girl on her own . I hear you have to be careful where you go out there. My favourite food is asian.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh No I feel the sniffers coming above ground for this one


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Oh No I feel the sniffers coming above ground for this one


Leave the poor girl alone SBP, but i too am wondering when the "Nice friendships" phrase will come out...

As for the answer, single girl on her own, likes cheap asian....

Ooops, sounds like a lonely hearts ad!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Oh No I feel the sniffers coming above ground for this one


Sniffers? I simply asked for information on where it is SAFE for a single girl to go out in Dubai where she won't be hassled.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't directed at you, but some of the weirdo's that frequent this site who'll be asking to meet up for "nice friendships".

Just look at www.timeoutdubai.com for bar listings, remember tuesday night is usually ladies night so you can get hammered for free....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Sniffers? I simply asked for information on where it is SAFE for a single girl to go out in Dubai where she won't be hassled.


I know, but going on previous posts when similar questions have been asked you can guess the type of replies from "well meaning" individuals!

I'm not sure anywhere is totally hassle free, but am sure others will be happy to chip in and recommend


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Leave the poor girl alone SBP, but i too am wondering when the "Nice friendships" phrase will come out...
> 
> As for the answer, single girl on her own, likes cheap asian....
> 
> Ooops, sounds like a lonely hearts ad!


Don't be ridiculous, there's xxxxxxxx for that


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyway Magiminx, are you a good mixer.....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> I know, but going on previous posts when similar questions have been asked you can guess the type of replies from "well meaning" individuals!
> 
> I'm not sure anywhere is totally hassle free, but am sure others will be happy to chip in and recommend


I see what you mean, maybe this wasn't the best place to ask that question


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyway Magiminx, are you a good mixer.....


If you mean am I outgoing and chatty, then yes I am


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> I see what you mean, maybe this wasn't the best place to ask that question


Time Out can list stuff or try toptable although not sure they have listings for Dubai, but have used them for Madrid and Paris and found some really great bars and restaurants with fair vistor comments on the listings.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> I see what you mean, maybe this wasn't the best place to ask that question


Relax, as I said, there's a few weirdo's on here - but with me and SBP you're in good hands! We usually wind them up....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Time Out can list stuff or try toptable although not sure they have listings for Dubai, but have used them for Madrid and Paris and found some really great bars and restaurants with fair vistor comments on the listings.


I'm taking a look right now and thanks


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Relax, as I said, there's a few weirdo's on here - but with me and SBP you're in good hands! We usually wind them up....



Having read some of the posts it would seem that's the case


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> If you mean am I outgoing and chatty, then yes I am


ROFL, No, I meant...










Play on words you see.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

As you can see Magi, some of us have a daft sense of humour


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> As you can see Magi, some of us have a daft sense of humour


Speak for yourself sheepshagger....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Speak for yourself sheepshagger....


baaaaaaaaaaa:eyebrows:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Speak for yourself sheepshagger....


Have you been in my kitchen taking photos of my mixer?

And I do know what you meant - Im not dumb


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Have you been in my kitchen taking photos of my mixer?
> 
> And I do know what you meant - Im not dumb


Oops, replied to wrong post


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Oops, replied to wrong post


You are too funny for words - are you blonde by any chance?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> baaaaaaaaaaa:eyebrows:


You 2 sound mad


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You are too funny for words - are you blonde by any chance?



Funnily enough, I am


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Funnily enough, I am


Funnily enough it wasn't too tricky to guess!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Now, now children no squabbling  :eyebrows


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> You 2 sound mad


It helps :tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Funnily enough it wasn't too tricky to guess!


I am actually quite intelligent but I hide it well


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not - but i hide it well too!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm not - but i hide it well too!


So you're obviously not blonde then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> So you're obviously not blonde then


Grey! Is that the same?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It wasn't directed at you, but some of the weirdo's that frequent this site who'll be asking to meet up for "nice friendships".
> 
> Just look at www.timeoutdubai.com for bar listings, remember tuesday night is usually ladies night so you can get hammered for free....


Anyway back to my thread.

Do you mean that ladies get free drinks all night on a Tuesday?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Grey! Is that the same?



So you're old then?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Anyway back to my thread.
> 
> Do you mean that ladies get free drinks all night on a Tuesday?


Yep!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> So you're old then?


Read his signature........................yes        :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Anyway back to my thread.
> 
> Do you mean that ladies get free drinks all night on a Tuesday?


In some places yes - Waxy's in Bur Dubai is free all night, Boudoir used to be free champagne all night, but it's full of greasies....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> In some places yes - Waxy's in Bur Dubai is free all night, Boudoir used to be free champagne all night, but it's full of greasies....



I suppose that's where the blokes hang out trying to pull the ladies though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> I suppose that's where the blokes hang out trying to pull the ladies though


Not waxy's no, waxy's and rockbottom are just party places with a strict "whites only" door policy - more so at waxys than rb, but still... And you WILL have a mental time, latch on with a few others and have a party in yer pants!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not waxy's no, waxy's and rockbottom are just party places with a strict "whites only" door policy - more so at waxys than rb, but still... And you WILL have a mental time, latch on with a few others and have a party in yer pants!


Cheers, might look in there when I'm over then. Can't stand places that are like cattle markets where blokes seem to think that because a woman is on her own then she must be looking for it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Cheers, might look in there when I'm over then. Can't stand places that are like cattle markets where blokes seem to think that because a woman is on her own then she must be looking for it.


Even worse if you go to certain bars and the men are on their own and all the women firmly believe that they're looking for it....

When are you over?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Cheers, might look in there when I'm over then. Can't stand places that are like cattle markets where blokes seem to think that because a woman is on her own then she must be looking for it.


In Sandland they also charge :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Even worse if you go to certain bars and the men are on their own and all the women firmly believe that they're looking for it....
> 
> When are you over?


May!!!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Even worse if you go to certain bars and the men are on their own and all the women firmly believe that they're looking for it....
> 
> When are you over?


Yes I can imagine what type of women as well

I'm coming over in May before it gets too hot


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Yes I can imagine what type of women as well
> 
> I'm coming over in May before it gets too hot


You'll be here by then SBP....

Sounds like the Irish is calling for early doors, followed by waxy's and rockbottom!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You'll be here by then SBP....
> 
> Sounds like the Irish is calling for early doors, followed by waxy's and rockbottom!


Indeed I will 
Would be rude not to as am sure you have had a hard day by the pool


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Indeed I will
> Would be rude not to as am sure you have had a hard day by the pool


Again.....

Actually there's a great bar in trade centre apartments (#3) that is tres pleasant, pool etc for 60 chips - beer is 25 a pint!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You'll be here by then SBP....
> 
> Sounds like the Irish is calling for early doors, followed by waxy's and rockbottom!


Nice talking to you guys anyway, sounds like you're off for a night out. Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Nice talking to you guys anyway, sounds like you're off for a night out. Enjoy yourselves


No hun, he's still in wales....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No hun, he's still in wales....


London!! Am just very patriotic even when we lose in the rugby again!!!!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No hun, he's still in wales....


Oh right, never mind, someone has to live there i guess


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Oh right, never mind, someone has to live there i guess


Now now young lady!!! :clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Oh right, never mind, someone has to live there i guess


ROFL - the bird's got balls as well as brains!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> ROFL - the bird's got balls as well as brains!


Oh go to the pub!
Guess I was owed that and think Minxy deserves a drink for that one!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Oh go to the pub!
> Guess I was owed that and think Minxy deserves a drink for that one!


So long as you're buying


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

He's from wales - what do you think.....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> He's from wales - what do you think.....


Ok then Andy, you're buying


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Ok then Andy, you're buying


I'd like to say story of my life - and it used to be, but I was taken out the other night - and it was great fun!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'd like to say story of my life - and it used to be, but I was taken out the other night - and it was great fun!


So you let the lady pay?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well she asked me out - it'd be churlish to refuse!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well she asked me out!


Thought you were single


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Thought you were single


I am, does that stop me from going out with friends?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I am, does that stop me from going out with friends?


Nothing to do with me, i'm just being nosey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Nothing to do with me, i'm just being nosey


Cheeky too eh?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Cheeky too eh?


Used to be a nickname of mine


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> Used to be a nickname of mine


It's like I'm reading you like a book eh?


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It's like I'm reading you like a book eh?


So what kind of book?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet - a love story with tragedy!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Romeo and Juliet - a love story with tragedy!



I'd go more Jackie Collins myself


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> I'd go more Jackie Collins myself


You said you didn't do plastic people....


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You said you didn't do plastic people....


I don;t 'do' them but enjoy reading about them sometimes.

And yes I do read proper books as well


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah the sound of true love developing across the ether  :eyebrows:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Ah the sound of true love developing across the ether  :eyebrows:



Don't think so SBP


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Don't think so SBP


Very wise


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Very wise


You were right about the 'sniffers' though, had PMs from 3, one was very funny, the other 2 not so


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> You were right about the 'sniffers' though, had PMs from 3, one was very funny, the other 2 not so


Only 3???? They must be on holiday. If they were nasty report the emails


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Only 3???? They must be on holiday. If they were nasty report the emails


No, they weren't nasty, just odd!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> No, they weren't nasty, just odd!


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Welcome to the forum


Why have I got 2 stars after my name? You have more


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Why have I got 2 stars after my name? You have more


I think it is down to how many posts you do, if not that I have no idea:confused2:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> I think it is down to how many posts you do, if not that I have no idea:confused2:


Oh right, so it's not like McDonalds then - gotta feel sorry for the guys there with only 1 star or less


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Ah the sound of true love developing across the ether  :eyebrows:


Developed, lived for a while and then dropped down dead - bit like the parrot....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Magiminx said:


> You were right about the 'sniffers' though, had PMs from 3, one was very funny, the other 2 not so


Name and Shame!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Magiminx said:


> You were right about the 'sniffers' though, had PMs from 3, one was very funny, the other 2 not so


I would like to know about any posters who are acting in appropriately. Sadly, there are too many weird men who hang around forums looking to pick up women.

:mod:

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know if its so much inappropriatly as it is annoying. I think most women get the same type of messages. Maybe they think they are just being friendly and genuine


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Developed, lived for a while and then dropped down dead - bit like the parrot....


So Suddenly? I thought you and SBP made a wonderful couple!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They have a love/distance relationship. If they were only in the same place, then all might fall into place ???? 

He better hurry up and move over before someone scoops Andy's lovely personality up...


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I would like to know about any posters who are acting in appropriately. Sadly, there are too many weird men who hang around forums looking to pick up women.
> 
> :mod:
> 
> -



It really wasn't a problem


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> They have a love/distance relationship. If they were only in the same place, then all might fall into place ????
> 
> He better hurry up and move over before someone scoops Andy's lovely personality up...


Luckily it has finished before it started, so guess he ran off into the sunset with his camels.

Also distance is the best way to have them :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> They have a love/distance relationship. If they were only in the same place, then all might fall into place ????
> 
> He better hurry up and move over before someone scoops Andy's lovely personality up...


Over to you then Missy Jynx


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I would like to know about any posters who are acting in appropriately. Sadly, there are too many weird men who hang around forums looking to pick up women.
> 
> :mod:
> 
> -


There are quite a few odd women too!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> There are quite a few odd women too!


You calling me odd????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> You calling me odd????


Did I mention any names??? :tongue1: Guilty conscience obviously


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Over to you then Missy Jynx



From what I have gathered, Andy is busy enough with Magi...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> From what I have gathered, Andy is busy enough with Magi...


poor woman


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> From what I have gathered, Andy is busy enough with Magi...


Not me


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Did I mention any names??? :tongue1: Guilty conscience obviously



Well I can be a bit crazy but definately not odd - my conscience is clear


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Musn't have meant you then :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Magiminx said:


> Not me


Well he must be taking the piss out of me... you should give him a ring, see if he will answer, and tell him to not spread such rumors


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well he must be taking the piss out of me... you should give him a ring, see if he will answer, and tell him to not spread such rumors


No Jynx, not taking the piss out of you either.
Was a sexually equality comment as Elph was deriding us poor men.............granted there does seem to be an unhealthy amount of oddballs on the Forum


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well he must be taking the piss out of me... you should give him a ring, see if he will answer, and tell him to not spread such rumors


Ring Who? Andy or SBP?:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good ol' Andy.


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Good ol' Andy.


What rumours anyway? I really am confused now!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> What rumours anyway? I really am confused now!


ditto!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> ditto!


Rumours about rumours????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And that is how it all gets started


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And that is how it all gets started


It's a good job you don't take the piss........................................


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> It's a good job you don't take the piss........................................


Lost track of who is taking the p*** out of who!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe that may be Jynx's point LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is so hilarious to me that you guys use that term... It really is like a foreign language.


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is so hilarious to me that you guys use that term... It really is like a foreign language.



So what phrase do you use?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> So what phrase do you use?


They're American remeber, they don't get sarcasm  

I believe they may use the term to josh with someone


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> They're American remeber, they don't get sarcasm
> 
> I believe they may use the term to josh with someone


That sound way too polite!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> That sound way too polite!


That's cos I am polite :tongue1:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> That's cos I am polite :tongue1:


I meant the Americans, not you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would just say that overall, we dont have that term, we do have the 'just joshing with you' but your guys was of doing it, would not be taken well for too many americans. Doing it and then sayin, just kidding with you, prob wouldnt go over well either. We just overall dont do that.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sensible lot


----------

